# Suburban 4 Speed Vs 6 Speed Trans



## 5 KENDALL'S CAMPING

I've been around for awhile and learned a lot from this site and decided it was time to ask a question. I have a 2008 1500 Suburban with the 4 speed transmission pulling a 2007 26KBRS. It does ok but when we went up north in Michigan last summer it struggled with the hills. We would eventually like to travel out west and will need to climb some much bigger "hills". I know the newer Suburbans have the 6 speed transmissions. How much would that improve the towing as far as how hard the engine has to work on the hills?

Thanks,

Dean


----------



## Compulynx

I know this will start some differences of opinion, but if you struggle up a hill with a 4 speed, you will struggle with a 6 speed with the same engine.

It takes the same power to pull it up a hill either way.

Now, what is meant by "struggle"?

I know a diesel will handle a hill better than a gas as for powerband. That being said, just because a gasoline engine turns 3000 to 3500 to pull a hill does not mean it is "struggling". It is just the difference in the 2 engine powerbands.
Gas gives more power at higher RPM's, and Diesels do great at lower RPM's

Also, there are differing opinions on the 4 vs 6 speed thing. I have a 4 speed, and it works fine for me. But I know when to slow down and downshift to keep the engine in the powerband. I know some who love the 6 speed. On the flip side, I have also heard complaints about the 6 speeds with gas engines shifting too much.

But back to the question, the only thing the 6 speed will do is make the shifts a little less noticable engine RPM wise. In the end, on a steep grade, the engine will have to work just as hard.

Do like I do, slow down a little and enjoy the view.

C


----------



## Nathan

I can't speak to burb's, but normally, the 6 speeds help to keep you in the power band. It might not be much faster or quieter , but it might be more peaceful with the revs staying lower.


----------



## 5 KENDALL'S CAMPING

Thanks for the info. I still have a couple of years to go on my current lease. If I stay with a Suburban (which my DW likes) I probably won't have a choice on the transmission but would need to decide if I should upgrade to the 6.0 L engine. The DW got tired of me talking to her about new vehicles two years from now so I figured I would talk about it here.


----------



## nynethead

defintely go with the 6.0L engine, 6 speed trans and try for a better rear 3.73 for ,mileage or 4.10 for towing.


----------



## Scoutr2

Nathan said:


> I can't speak to burb's, but normally, the 6 speeds help to keep you in the power band. It might not be much faster or quieter , but it might be more peaceful with the revs staying lower.


I have to agree. With a six-speed transmission, your engine shouldn't have to turn 4000 rpm to go up those hills, because you now have some gears that are in between a couple of your previous gears. And if the tranny is mated up to a torque converter with a lock-up clutch, then you have added even more ranges for your engine to work within.

Think of gearing as you would using a lever to lift a heavy load. If you have an unlimited number levers, of varying lengths, then there is no load you cannot lift. Transmissions do the same thing for engines. They leverage the engine's power - either high speed with low torque, or low speed with lots of torque, and several points in between. The six speed gives you more points in between. So a four-speed might have to shift down to 2nd gear on a hill, whereas a six-speed might only need to downshift to 4th gear.

A diesel engine produces lots of torque at low rpm. Gas engines don't hit their torque band until the rpm get significantly higher. Go diesel, if you can. But if not, the six-speed will do more for you when you're towing than will the four-speed.

Just my humble opinion,

Mike


----------



## Collinsfam_WY

You might also consider looking for a 3/4 ton 8.1l 'Burb with 4.10's. The '05's and '06's were the last year models and low mileage burbs can still be found out there. About a year ago, we very nearly took that route having found an '05 with the 8.1l, 4.10's and a very well optioned interior for about 14k. It had about 55k. mi. on it.

My in-laws bought a 6.0 diesel Excursion about 6 months ago that they tow their Arctic Fox with. They love it.

Good luck!

-CC


----------

